# NEW Acrylic tank build



## uarujoey

Hi guys, Joey here.

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that i will be soon posting 
a new video series on how to build an acrylic aquarium.

Start to finnish. everything needed to know. From where to get the acrylic, 
how much you can expect to pay for the acrylic 
how to cut it 
how to design the aquarium 
preparing the edges of the acrylic 
putting the tank together 
welding the tank together 
finishing touches(rounding corners, and flame polishing) 
plumbing the tank 
Designing building and installing filtration.

each step will show exactly how to do everything. In video format. 
Using common and easy to use tools. Nothing fancy.

Once you see this series, you will know everything you need to know to build an acrylic aquarium, and will see just 
how easy it really is.

Also included will be a few added bonuses for my viewers. i dont want to give them away yet.....

This video series will be posted soon. I have set the date to have the first video out, as this friday.

I will be posting all videos right here for you to see.

Anyways, just a heads up.

All videos will first be uploaded to my YouTube channel here: YouTube - ‪uarujoey's Channel‬‏

Subscribe if you can!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jay_leask

well your plywood tank is the one we copied so maybe its time to copy acrylic


----------



## jay_leask

and welcome


----------



## uarujoey

jay_leask said:


> well your plywood tank is the one we copied so maybe its time to copy acrylic





jay_leask said:


> and welcome


Thanks for the welcome!

Glad you used my plywood tank as a template for your own. Thats what my videos are for!


----------



## mikebike

I just watched your overflow video well done


----------



## uarujoey

How To Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 1


----------



## Chappy

This is going to be AWESOME! Can't wait for Part II


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very cool. I've seen your vids before. Welcome to BCA.


----------



## mikebike

great video.

Thank you very much !


----------



## uarujoey

-N/A- said:


> This is going to be AWESOME! Can't wait for Part II


Thank you. You can expect a new video out every 2-3 days, without delay.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very cool. I've seen your vids before. Welcome to BCA.


Thanks for the welcome, and watching my videos in the past as well as this one.



mikeike said:


> great video.
> 
> Thank you very much !


Thanks, and no problem!


----------



## mike.m

sweeet mayb i can make1 wat thinckness would u use for bigger tanks:S? like ur video said 12mm for a 150 gal , and do u need center brace like glass tanks?


----------



## uarujoey

mike.m said:


> sweeet mayb i can make1 wat thinckness would u use for bigger tanks:S? like ur video said 12mm for a 150 gal , and do u need center brace like glass tanks?


12mm glass for those dimensions yes.

Length and height depicts thickness needed. So for bigger tanks, it depends on dimensions.

Just because i build a bigger tank doesnt mean i need a bigger thickness though.

for example, i built a 284gal acrylic tank about 2 years ago. I used 12mm then as well. Reason being, is i only had 20" of height and 80" of length.

All acrylic tanks need bracing. More so then a glass. Unless your using ridiculously thick acrylic.


----------



## Elle

Very cool video!


----------



## hgi

Very awesome! and such great timing as I'm looking to replace my 170 with a 200+ Acrylic.


----------



## uarujoey

Elle said:


> Very cool video!


Thank you.



hgi said:


> Very awesome! and such great timing as I'm looking to replace my 170 with a 200+ Acrylic.


Thats great news. I hope my series helps with a new build!


----------



## uarujoey

HOW TO: Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 2


----------



## hgi

Can't wait till part 3 and 4 are up !!


----------



## uarujoey

hgi said:


> Can't wait till part 3 and 4 are up !!


Part 3 up tomorrow morning!


----------



## target

Damn, wish I could watch You tube at work, will check out these videos tonight. Building an acrylic tank is something I have always wanted to try.


----------



## uarujoey

HOW TO: Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 3


----------



## hgi

What a great way to start the morning 

For this tank that your making right now, about how much did it cost you? Acrylic/glue?


----------



## Elle

Yes, I'd be interested in costing it out as well.

I'm following this thread with great interest. We've got a custom stand and matching canopies that's set up to take two 7' foot long tanks. Right now we can put the 100g and the 180g on the stand, but the canopies are too large for the tanks.

We are starting to think seriously about building our own, because there is no WAY I'm spending $3000+ each to have custom acrylic tanks made in that size.

Plus, how cool would it look to have 2 giant tanks in the rec room? :lol:


----------



## hondas3000

Elle said:


> Yes, I'd be interested in costing it out as well.
> 
> I'm following this thread with great interest. We've got a custom stand and matching canopies that's set up to take two 7' foot long tanks. Right now we can put the 100g and the 180g on the stand, but the canopies are too large for the tanks.
> 
> We are starting to think seriously about building our own, because there is no WAY I'm spending $3000+ each to have custom acrylic tanks made in that size.
> 
> Plus, how cool would it look to have 2 giant tanks in the rec room? :lol:


It would cost you almost the same amount of money to build as well, you just save on the shipping cost. Some time you might have to pay for full piece acrylic as they don't just cut it to certain size and have the remain in stock. BC sure are pricey to buy material compare to other province.


----------



## Elle

> It would cost you almost the same amount of money to build as well, you just save on the shipping cost. Some time you might have to pay for full piece acrylic as they don't just cut it to certain size and have the remain in stock. BC sure are pricey to buy material compare to other province.


Interesting..going to have to price out the acrylic, as I would have thought it would be cheaper than that. Where do most people get their acrylic here? Might be worth crossing to the US for it. TRUVU does a 300g for about $2200 (300 T Rectangular (96x24x30) - Aquariums Rectangular Acrylic 170 to 300 Gallons - TRUVU Aquariums), so I assumed a DIY would def. be cheaper.


----------



## hondas3000

Elle said:


> Interesting..going to have to price out the acrylic, as I would have thought it would be cheaper than that. Where do most people get their acrylic here? Might be worth crossing to the US for it. TRUVU does a 300g for about $2200 (300 T Rectangular (96x24x30) - Aquariums Rectangular Acrylic 170 to 300 Gallons - TRUVU Aquariums), so I assumed a DIY would def. be cheaper.


You can buy it from emplastic they have location in port coquitlam or paint&
plastic and they have many location around. Dont forget we have to pay for cutting cost and hst, they might charge for special order as well because they need it ship here 
From other province. You can also go to us and buy acrylic sheet it will be at least
30-40% cheaper.


----------



## uarujoey

hgi said:


> What a great way to start the morning
> 
> For this tank that your making right now, about how much did it cost you? Acrylic/glue?


$11-12 a sq/ft for 12mm cell cast acrylic. In BC, you can expect to pay around the $12 mark, maybe a bit less.

The tank im building... cost roughly $517 for the acrylic(+tax). The weld-on... all of it (4,16,applicator) was about $25... BUT, i bought the smallest sizes and still have enough to build at least 5-10 tanks with it.

So total... Around $540

But i also did a full acrylic top. Meaning that drove the total cost up by $90.

I could have saved that $90, if i would have did the braces with strips of acrylic... i go more into that in the next couple of videos.

so total....

$540 for this exact tank
$450 for the different braces

You wont find a glass tank or acrylic tank come anywhere close to that price.

In fact, i got quoted a couple times from big manufactures on this exact tank... same thickness/design as well... the price was almost triple. PLUS, shipping of around $4-500.



Elle said:


> Yes, I'd be interested in costing it out as well.
> 
> I'm following this thread with great interest. We've got a custom stand and matching canopies that's set up to take two 7' foot long tanks. Right now we can put the 100g and the 180g on the stand, but the canopies are too large for the tanks.
> 
> We are starting to think seriously about building our own, because there is no WAY I'm spending $3000+ each to have custom acrylic tanks made in that size.
> 
> Plus, how cool would it look to have 2 giant tanks in the rec room? :lol:


Quoted the cost above. Hope that helps.



hondas3000 said:


> It would cost you almost the same amount of money to build as well, you just save on the shipping cost. Some time you might have to pay for full piece acrylic as they don't just cut it to certain size and have the remain in stock. BC sure are pricey to buy material compare to other province.


To buy this same tank, i was quoted at $1268.91 to have this same tank built. $4-500 additional to ship it.

So if i would have done the bracing different, it would have cost me $450 total.... which makes the quote, almost triple. That quote does not include tax, or any other costs....

If you go with EM, they will cut an sell you any size piece, you dont have to buy a full sheet. Ive done it many times. BUT, it is cheaper to buy a full sheet than a few smaller pieces. So i always plan around full sheets.

BC is on the same scale as me... on the coast. The closer you are to toronto, the cheaper it will be. So i pay at the high end of the scale, and so will you. But our prices should be almost exact.



Elle said:


> Interesting..going to have to price out the acrylic, as I would have thought it would be cheaper than that. Where do most people get their acrylic here? Might be worth crossing to the US for it. TRUVU does a 300g for about $2200 (300 T Rectangular (96x24x30) - Aquariums Rectangular Acrylic 170 to 300 Gallons - TRUVU Aquariums), so I assumed a DIY would def. be cheaper.


DIY is cheaper.... MUCH cheaper. The bigger you go, the more you save. You wont save much on anything smaller then 90 gallons though. While it would still be cheaper, it would be huge savings.



hondas3000 said:


> You can buy it from emplastic they have location in port coquitlam or paint&
> plastic and they have many location around. Dont forget we have to pay for cutting cost and hst, they might charge for special order as well because they need it ship here
> From other province. You can also go to us and buy acrylic sheet it will be at least
> 30-40% cheaper.


What is you price on 12mm cell cast acrylic? Im assuming $6.60-$7.70 a sq/ft? assuming your 30-40% cheaper(at least) then EM.

Cutting costs are free with EM plastic if you mention "UaruJoeys video" This applys to all of canada. I mentioned that in the first video.


----------



## hondas3000

No Joey, it cost really high over here. For 12mm glass its already cost $16-19sq/ft. I will give them a call tomorrow to find out exact price since I never deal with EMplastic before but from paint&plastic it cost more then glass.


----------



## jay_leask

looks like an acrylic will be happening sooner then later.


----------



## jay_leask

ooops meant to put i have a leak in my plywood tank.


----------



## hondas3000

jay_leask said:


> ooops meant to put i have a leak in my plywood tank.


lol, I already switch mine to pond liner even the epoxy have crack hair line. My heater even melt the liquid rubber too.


----------



## jay_leask

yeah i guess it was just a matter of time, wish it could of been a bit longer then a year


----------



## uarujoey

hondas3000 said:


> No Joey, it cost really high over here. For 12mm glass its already cost $16-19sq/ft. I will give them a call tomorrow to find out exact price since I never deal with EMplastic before but from paint&plastic it cost more then glass.


Glass is more expensive here as well....

12mm glass is also $12-24 a sq/ft.... i couldnt believe it when i got the quote of $24 a sq/ft though!

EMs prices should be very similar to what i paid. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## uarujoey

New video on Saturday...


----------



## uarujoey

HOW TO: Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 4

HOW TO: Use Weld-on to weld an acrylic aquarium


----------



## hgi

Awesome! So much learning, love your video's Great work. I can't wait till I get around to building an acrylic tank.

One question, I noticed your building yours in what looks like the living room, what dose it smell like when using the weld on 4? I also see some kid toys, so is it actually safe to do this in a closed area or should it be done in a well ventilated area?


----------



## uarujoey

hgi said:


> Awesome! So much learning, love your video's Great work. I can't wait till I get around to building an acrylic tank.
> 
> One question, I noticed your building yours in what looks like the living room, what dose it smell like when using the weld on 4? I also see some kid toys, so is it actually safe to do this in a closed area or should it be done in a well ventilated area?


Very good question...

I do my builds in common areas. Living room, kitchen, bedroom, etc... rarely do i do them in an actual work shop.

There is no smell once the cement is in the applicator.. It actually evaporates within about a minute of applying, so while building, their is only a slight smell for about 1 minute. Then there is none at all. The curing time is becasue the acrylic is hardening again. That has nothing to do with the cement though, that is long gone within a couple of minutes.

I always open a window though...Plus i have an air ex-changer, so i dont worry about it. Weld-on 16 however takes longer to actually cure, but again, it skins within a couple minutes, and there is no smell once that happens.

Weld-on is nothing compared to something like silicone... where silicone smells until it is basically cured.


----------



## hgi

I was going to ask a few days ago but just remembered, will you be pluming this tank for a sump set up?


----------



## Shell Dweller

Just watched the videos and cant wait for more...


----------



## uarujoey

hgi said:


> I was going to ask a few days ago but just remembered, will you be pluming this tank for a sump set up?


Absolutely. While the actual build will only be around 6 videos long, i will be continuing on the build in a different series. 
Included will be plumbing the tank, building the filtration, etc... everything, start to finish.



Shell Dweller said:


> Just watched the videos and cant wait for more...


Glad to hear it. New video up on Tuesday!


----------



## target

Can't wait for the next video. I knew most of the technique from reading online. But seeing it done is much better. And you make it look so easy. Can't wait for a time when I can try building one myself


----------



## hgi

uarujoey said:


> Absolutely. While the actual build will only be around 6 videos long, i will be continuing on the build in a different series.
> Included will be plumbing the tank, building the filtration, etc... everything, start to finish.


You are AWESOME!


----------



## uarujoey

HOW TO: Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 5

One more video after this, then the tank is complete.


----------



## Elle

> Quoted the cost above. Hope that helps.


Thanks Joey, that's great! I think we're definitely going to try a DIY once we work up the nerve.


----------



## uarujoey

Last video on friday...


----------



## uarujoey

HOW TO: Build An Acrylic Aquarium PART 6 FINAL


----------



## hgi

Wicked, can't wait to follow threw with the rest of the work on that tank


----------



## uarujoey

hgi said:


> Wicked, can't wait to follow threw with the rest of the work on that tank


The rest of this tank build will be up shortly... Next video on this tank will be about the 3D background... i show how to install it, where to get it, etc.... Then we'll move onto plumbing the tank, designing/building the filtration, etc...


----------



## Shell Dweller

Hello Joey; I wish to thank you for this video series. I for one will be watching for the rest of the build with baited breath. 

I noticed you said the acrylic would bow somewhat on the large access lid overtime. Is there a reason you dont put supports on the long sides as you have done on the ends? Would'nt that help prevent sagging? Also is the top actually on the top or is it on the inside of the aquarium?

I know that someday I am going to attempt my own build thanks to your excellent instructional videos. You are an inspiration to many of us I'm sure. Cant wait for more.


----------



## mikebike

Hi Joey,
thank you very much for your informative videos.
I look forward to any of you future articles.


----------



## GreenGanja

uarujoey so how much you think it will come up to for the acrylic for a 180 gallon with 15mm or 12mm acrylic

size 72x24x25


----------



## uarujoey

Shell Dweller said:


> Hello Joey; I wish to thank you for this video series. I for one will be watching for the rest of the build with baited breath.
> 
> I noticed you said the acrylic would bow somewhat on the large access lid overtime. Is there a reason you dont put supports on the long sides as you have done on the ends? Would'nt that help prevent sagging? Also is the top actually on the top or is it on the inside of the aquarium?
> 
> I know that someday I am going to attempt my own build thanks to your excellent instructional videos. You are an inspiration to many of us I'm sure. Cant wait for more.


I did not add extra supports for the lid on the long sides, purely for aesthetic reasons. If i did, it would have helped with sagging, but would take away from the over all finished look. A bit of a sacrifice i guess. I dont mind flipping the lid when it sages though. The top brace is inside of the tank walls. The lid is flush with that brace.

Thanks for watching!



mikeike said:


> Hi Joey,
> thank you very much for your informative videos.
> I look forward to any of you future articles.


Thanks you. I appreciate the support.



GreenGanja said:


> uarujoey so how much you think it will come up to for the acrylic for a 180 gallon with 15mm or 12mm acrylic
> 
> size 72x24x25


That depends on bracing. The brave can have a big impact on the overall price like mentioned in the video. If you were to do a euro brace, in stead of a full brace, you would need approx. 50 sq/ft of acrylic. If you went with 12mm, you could expect to pay around $550..... 15mm, not sure, never bought it.


----------



## hondas3000

so I contact EM plastic from BC for price and here is what I get. 51"X100”X12mm Clear Cast Acrylic = $353.65
48”x 96”x24mm Clear Cast Acrylic = $735.40

So for 12mm it is about $10sq/ft and 24mm which is 1" for $23 sq/ft. 


Joey, I was wondering if I can use thinner acrylic for bottom plate? Like 20mm for side and top piece and 12mm for the bottom pieces which save me about $300.


----------



## uarujoey

hondas3000 said:


> so I contact EM plastic from BC for price and here is what I get. 51"X100"X12mm Clear Cast Acrylic = $353.65
> 48"x 96"x24mm Clear Cast Acrylic = $735.40
> 
> So for 12mm it is about $10sq/ft and 24mm which is 1" for $23 sq/ft.
> 
> Joey, I was wondering if I can use thinner acrylic for bottom plate? Like 20mm for side and top piece and 12mm for the bottom pieces which save me about $300.


WOW... great price on the acrylic!

Yes, you can use a thinner acrylic for the bottom panel. Just make sure the stand has a fully braced and flat top. How much thinner depends on the tank size.

What dimensions are the actual aquarium roughly? I cant really answer the rest accurately without knowing that.


----------



## hondas3000

uarujoey said:


> WOW... great price on the acrylic!
> 
> Yes, you can use a thinner acrylic for the bottom panel. Just make sure the stand has a fully braced and flat top. How much thinner depends on the tank size.
> 
> What dimensions are the actual aquarium roughly? I cant really answer the rest accurately without knowing that.


My plan is 8'x4'x2.5' as I need to get it fit through the door. I want 12mm for the bottom and top then 20mm acrylic for the side so it get less bowing. How about 3/4 plywood for 3 side and bottom then 10mm acrylic inside and 20mm for the viewing window. Do you think the corner get enough bonding? plywood will act as a support and acrylic for water proof.


----------



## uarujoey

hondas3000 said:


> My plan is 8'x4'x2.5' as I need to get it fit through the door. I want 12mm for the bottom and top then 20mm acrylic for the side so it get less bowing. How about 3/4 plywood for 3 side and bottom then 10mm acrylic inside and 20mm for the viewing window. Do you think the corner get enough bonding? plywood will act as a support and acrylic for water proof.


You would have to use 25mm for all panels and top. Then you could do 15mm bottom.

If you want to go the plywood route, you might as well use more traditional water proofing, like fiberglass or epoxy, or liquid rubber. Using acrylic would work on a plywood, but would cost far more to build rather then using the other methods to water proof a plywood tank.


----------



## verkion

Is there a rule of thumb for how thick the acrylic should be for a certain capacity?

Thanks!
verkion


----------

